
Mixx Democratizes Categories: Something Digg Should Have - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/21/mixx-democratizes-categories-something-digg-should-have/
======
Readmore
This was the basis for my social news site Klipboardz
(<http://www.klipboardz.com>). I built this feature 2 years ago, unfortunately
PR is what makes one startup more successful than another, it's not really
about features.

~~~
whacked_new
A good UI is more than half the fight.

~~~
Readmore
That's true, but look at Mixx (<http://www.mixx.com>). It's not actually very
functional. They break up the front page into two small lists (news and
videos) that all run together. There is also a lot of other things going on
all over the page. You can't glance at the page and see what's going on at
all.

Now look at Klipboardz (<http://www.klipboardz.com>). The only thing you see
is large story headlines and pictures to go with the stories. There is no
confusion and no way to get lost. I don't think that Mixx has a better UI, I
think they have prettier graphics on their page. So maybe a graphic artist and
a PR person are half the battle.

~~~
maurycy
It took me two minutes to fully understand what's the point of your site.

------
Kaizyn
Mixx is backed by Main-stream media (LA Times invested in it). Not
surprisingly, it gets more exposure than other efforts that provided better
functionality.

~~~
ALee
Mixx received LA Times funding within the last two months, but they have been
around much longer. They're one of the startups in Virginia that much of the
valley doesn't hear about.

One of their front end developers is a good friend of mine and I complained
about the same thing about their groups/sub-reddits, etc. Funny thing is that
I think reddit did most of this already, but it's just been tougher for them
to be on the radar now that they're part of a larger media conglomerate (no
matter how startup-like they are, drankkit anyone?)

------
sanj
This feels like the reincarnation of newsgroups and their splintering factions
and subgroups.

~~~
akkartik
Or like user-created subreddits.

